# Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld



## kulle71 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen !!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Euch .....

Weiss hier im Forum jemand eine Adresse / Händler der Japan Kois zu angebrachten preisen hat ?

Ich finde hier immer nur die selben kois ..... etwas Schwarz, etwas Rot und fertig. - sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus.

Ich suche Tancho, sowie Shusui, so ab ca 20 cm Größe.

Kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen ? - wie gesagt, so Raum Hannover - Bielefeld !!

Über Nachrichten / Vorschläge von Euch würde ich mich sehr freuen !!!

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !! 

Gruß: Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Ganz einfach

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Hallo Klaus, 

in Bielefeld gäbe es da noch http://www.koi-kichi.de/
schöner Laden in ehemaligen Gewächshäusern.

Außerdem noch in Herford
http://www.koidreams.de/

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## kulle71 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge !!!!!!!

Das sieht alles sehr vielversprechend aus .......

Nehme gerne weitere Vorschläge von Euch entgegen .......


----------



## Scheiteldelle (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

in Ronnenberg (bei Hannover) gibt es auch einen. Ist gerade umgezogen, hat schöne Fische und wie ich finde gute Preise. Habe schon einige bei Ihm gekauft und bisher keine Probleme.

http://www.koi-gartenparadies.de/Herzlich_Willkommen_im_Koi_und_Gartenparadies.html


LG Maik


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

kann auch koi kichi empfehlen , 
aber was mich interessiert , wie andere händler in der umgebung einkaufen fahren, 
also bei koi kichi gibts -glaub ich im frühjahr und im herbst wieder neue richtig gute fische , 
leider gehen die schönen ja schneller weg als die reste  deswegen muss man schnell sein

wenn ich dahin fahre , muss ich mich immer schon zurückhalten weil ich im herbst noch welche kaufen will


----------



## kulle71 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Hallo zusammen !!

Nochmals, vielen vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge !!

Ich war vor 4 Wochen im Koizentrum-Laatzen, und habe mir von dort ein Paar Kois mitgebracht.

Dort kann man wirklich sehr sehr schöne Fische kaufen - und die Preise sind auch ok !!

Aber nun kommt die schlechte Nachricht: Ich habe heute den 4 Fisch von den neuen rausgekeschert !! - Tot !!

Da meine anderen Fische noch wohl auf sind, tippe ich mal das die neuen Fische evtl. krank waren !?!?

Ich muss dort nicht mehr hin, und mir Fische kaufen !! - das Geld ist mir echt zu schade .... 135 Eus waren mal eben weg !!!

Für weitere Tipps von Euch, wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar !!

Gruß: Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Komisch,
ich kaufe immer dort und hatte nie Probleme. Auch die neuen von vor 2 Wochen sind Superdrauf 

Ich denke eine Quarantäne hast du nicht gemacht, oder ?

Aus welchem Becken hast du gekauft ?


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kois in Hannover / Bielefeld*

Hallo Klaus,

sprichst Du von dem Teich in Deinem Album?

Wenn ja, würd ich mal die Ursache bei Temperatur,
Sauerstoff und Wasserqualität suchen. Ein Paradies
für Kois ist das leider nicht gerade...

Das tatsächliche Wasservolumen, Wasserwerte und
Art und Arbeitsweise Deines Filters könnten evtl.
helfen für die Zukunft solch schmerzliche Erfahrungen
(vor allem für die Fische) zu ersparen.

Gruß
Andy


----------

